# Acumuladores, alternadores de auto y mi ampli no funciona bien... ¿Qué puede ser?



## emiliano17 (May 4, 2010)

qHola gente, tengo una duda sobre el significado de las unidades que se utilizan en las *baterias o acumuladores de autos*. Por ej, una bateria de 75amp/hora que significa? Yo sospecho que es una unidad de "cantidad de energia", porq*UE* lo asocio con el medidor de la luz electrica que es Kwatts/hora, y como la tension es constante en un acumulador de auto (12V por ejemplo) P= V * I, entonces deduzco que amp/hora es otra unidad para expresar cantidad de energia.
Igualmente quisiera saber que significa otra unidad que se utiliza en los *alternadores de autos*, encargados de cargar a dichas baterias, creo q*UE* la unidad utilizada es la misma, amp/hora. Por ej hay alternadores de autos considerados "grandes" de 90amp/hora, vienen mas chicos tambien.
Esto surgio cuando trate de averiguar si un acumulador y alternador era suficiente para un amplificador de auto que consume a pleno funcionamiento 90Amp.

gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2010)

Claro E*miliano17 *una batería de 75 amp/hora puede suministrar los 75 durante una hora o 32,5 durante dos horas o 7,5 durante 10 horas.

Lo mismo para cargadores de baterías o alternadores, eso sería lo máximo que pueden generar !

saludos !


----------



## emiliano17 (May 4, 2010)

DOSMETROS lo de la bateria lo entendi bien, pero cuanto seria el máximo que se puede consumir de una bateria y que funcione correctamente. Es decir, si tengo una bateria de 75amp/hora y le conecto una carga que me consume 300Amp (suponiendo), entonces la bateria me duraria 15 minutos, pero quizas sea demasiado consumo y explote, jaja en realidad no se que podria pasar. Esto lo pregunto porque tengo un amplificador de auto que consume 90Amp a pleno funcionamiento y quiero saber si una bateria de 75amp/hora permite un correcto funcionamiento durante esos 50 minutos de autonomia.

Lo de los alternadores no me queda claro porque se usa la misma unidad que en las baterias. Pues supongo que el amp/hora de la bateria es una unidad de cantidad de carga o cantidad de energia, que determina la autonomia de la bateria. 

Por otro lado, creo que la unidad de un alternador deberia expresar la cantidad de energia que es capaz de producir por unidad de tiempo o capacidad para sumistrar corriente a tension constante, que es lo mismo. Creo que la medida del alternador, aunque normalmente suele ser acorde al de la bateria, depende del consumo de la carga, porque puedo tener una carga que consume mas de lo que mi alternador es capaz de sumistrar, con lo cual en algun momento la bateria se me quedará sin energia. Este planteo me lo hago para saber si mi amplificador es capaz de cortarse por falta de energia, aún estando el auto en marcha, es decir el alternador cargando.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2010)

Un burro de arranque mediano-chico consume 300 Amp. , uno grande puede consumir 900 Amp. , a esos consumos estamos hablando de algunos largos segundos de uso (separá los cálculos teoricos de la realidad práctica ).

Si tu amplificador consume 90 Amp.  el alternador deberá suministrar *AL MENOS* eso ! . . .  sinó se te va a descargar la batería. Por eso algunos instalan equipos de dos o tres o cuatro alternadores  y otra/s batería/s.

Con los alternadores o cargadores la unidad es voltaje y potencia (Watts) o Amp. Máx. que puede suministrar. Quizás no me expresé bien antes , digamos que un alternador de 50 Amp. funcionando durante una hora y media va a cargar completamente una batería de 75 Amp/hora que estaba totalmente descargada (hablando de valores normales a 11 Vdc)

Saludos !


----------



## emiliano17 (May 4, 2010)

Gracias DOSMETROS, ahora entendí perfectamente. En realidad me parecio raro que una persona en otro foro me haya recomendado poner una bateria de 75amp/hora para ese amplificador que te dije, porque decia que una de 50amp/hora, que es la que tiene mi auto ahora, no alcanzaba para dicha potencia. Porque la potencia es nueva y recalentaba y se cortaba, estando todo perfectamente conectado, entonces me decia que como minimo tenia que poner una de 75 para esa potencia.. jaja te conte toda la historia


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 4, 2010)

emiliano17 dijo:


> . . . Porque la potencia es nueva y recalentaba y se cortaba, estando todo perfectamente conectado, entonces me decia que como minimo tenia que poner una de 75 para esa potencia.. jaja te conte toda la historia


 
No entiendo la relación de calentarse y cortarse con la batería  .

Saludos !


----------



## emiliano17 (May 4, 2010)

Muchas personas en el foro del Club del Audio me dijeron que sospechan que la falta de corriente sea la causa de que mi potencia recaliente y salte la proteccion. Quisas quisiero decir, falta de tension y por eso aumenta el consumo y aumenta el amperaje, no estoy seguro de eso...


----------



## Cacho (May 5, 2010)

Na...
Eso es una pavada importante. Si un ampli no tiene corriente simplemente "ronquea" (hace un sonido ronco) en los picos.

Si la tensión fuera demasiado baja los MOSFETs de la fuente tendrían un duty cycle muy grande y quizá (si hubiera protección contra eso) se activaría la protección, pero no calentaría mucho. Algo similar pasaría si hubiera protección contra sobrecorriente en el lado primario de la fuente, pero de nuevo no calentaría.

El problema buscalo por otro lado: Algún corto quizá, un parlante mal conectado, alguna aislación mal hecha o impedancia de carga demasiado baja. Apuesto por esta última opción.

Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2010)

Si *Cacho,* yo hubiera apostado a los 2 ohms .

Pregunta para *Emiliano17* : Cuando te salta la protección del audio ¿le podés dar arranque al *motor*? Aún si esté encendido el motor ¿se puede apagarlo y *volver a darle arranque*?

Pensá 

Saludos !


----------



## emiliano17 (May 5, 2010)

No, justamente la potencia tiene cuatro salidas y es estable a 2 ohm en todas sus salidas.. y esta conectada tal cual, a 2ohm todas las salidas.. no se que podrá ser :S

DOSMETROS de eso no estoy seguro, en realidad le instale todo el equipo de audio a un amigo, él lo usa.. pero me dijo que se le corto con el auto en marcha. (el amplificador es nuevo)


----------



## antiworldx (May 5, 2010)

Intenta con 4 ohms para hacer la prueba. Probablemente tu amplificador no soporte realmente los 2 ohms


----------



## emiliano17 (May 5, 2010)

*antiworldx* mmm es que tengo todo pensado para hacerla trabajar a 2ohm. Ademas es una Roadstar power one, es medianamente buena. Conecte potencias b-52 de inferior calidad a 2ohm y no tienen problemas, asi que descartaria que fuera eso.

Podria ser algun parlante en mal estado que me baje la impedancia mas de lo normal?


----------



## antiworldx (May 5, 2010)

lo que yo sugiero es prueba por eliminacion. Probando con menores impedancias, y luego probar canal por canal a dos ohms si con 4 opera bien. Despues a desconectar bocina por bocina. 
Pero olvidate de la bateria, dejala en paz. A menos que tengas una proteccion contra bajo voltaje. No has especificado que amplificador es el que tenemos en cuestion.
Si es por bajo voltaje, conecta un medidor y revisa que no baje de 10.5V a plena potencia.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 5, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Pregunta para *Emiliano17* : Cuando te salta la protección del audio ¿le podés dar arranque al *motor*? Aún si esté encendido el motor ¿se puede apagarlo y *volver a darle arranque?*


 
Si puede volver a poner en marcha el motor entonces queda claro que la batería no está descargada .

Comenzá a poner los parlantes en serie en uno de los canales y proba ! si no falla lo volves a como estaba y lo hacés con otro y así uno por uno hasta que descubras cual juego de parlantes podría ser .

Saludos !


----------



## antiworldx (May 5, 2010)

eso fue lo que dije


----------

